# Favorite Vegetarian Recipes



## jade (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm sad that there is no vegetarian forum in the specific chat & recipes forum. There are enough vegetarian cooks out there to warrant that.

Anyways, my boyfriend and myself are both vegetarian and love love love to cook. We have gotten very good at substituting meat ingredients in recipes with vegetarian alternatives and the vegetarian products available in the supermarket make it that much more easier. It's not just tofu anymore.

I want to compile a list of great vegetarian recipes, so:

What is your favorite vegetarian recipe?


----------



## Janet H (Jul 27, 2009)

Favorite?  That's tough...

Ratatouille w/couscous?
Falafel?
Grilled cheese and sliced dills on Pumpernickel?
My latest fave is a vegetarian version of a coquille st jacques substituting morels and dry riesling for the scallops and Sauterne.


----------



## vyapti (Jul 27, 2009)

I've got a blog full of 'em.  I make tempeh or chickpea burgers and freeze them, lots of pastas ranging from Bolognese to Stroganoff, and lots of curries and stir fries.  I also make my own seitan, including ribs, roasts and sausages.  Last Friday, I made Cajun Mushrooms with Andouille & rice.

Welcome to Discuss Cooking  too.


----------



## Claire (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm not a vegetarian (actually, at one time I think we did have a vegetable/vegetarian format), but have favorite meatless meals.  First of all, whenever I'm visiting my mom, she requests what she calls "Claire's ratatouille".  That is to say, when the rest of the group are eating grilled meat, I halve or thickly slice zuchini (courgetttes), eggplant (aubergine), onions of all kinds, tomatoes.  Actually any kind of vegetable you like.  I toss with good olive oil and my favorite garlic seasoning, then, before the meat goes on, I grill them quickly on very hot coals.  At the last minute some good tomatoes.  I put them in a bowl covered with foil and they keep easily until the meat is done.  Yes, I know, I know.  I chop the veggies coarsely, and they turn out to be a pretty hearty meal for my non-meat-eating friends and family when supplemented with corn on the cob, potatoes, pasta, or rice.  When we were on the road, it would crack me up that older, die-hard meat and potato type campers would stop at our site and wonder what I had on the barbecue that smelled so good.  Huh?  Vegetables.  

The leftover grilled veggies can be pureed in the food processor and used as a flavoring for bean/split pea soup.  The problem, if you want to call it that, with this is that you can swear on the bible and your mom's grave (luckily, I can't do that) that there is no ham or other smoked meat in the soup and some vegetarians will not believe you.


----------



## Arky (Jul 27, 2009)

Although I'm not a vegetarian either, at one time I did experiment with grilling a large portobello mushroom cap, stuffing it with cheese, diced mild pepper and diced tomato, and serving it between the halves of a hamburger bun. It was surprisingly good (to my taste.)


----------



## powerplantop (Jul 27, 2009)

Right now my favorite is using Lentils as a substitute for hamburger in tacos, buritoes ect. I am a meat eater but love lentils.

vyaptivyapti
The idea came from this post at vyapti's Blog:
My Veggie Kitchen: Lentil Bean Dip and Taco Fillinghttp://myveggiekitchen.blogspot.com/2009/06/lentil-bean-dip-and-taco-filling.html


----------



## GB (Jul 27, 2009)

We actually used to have a vegetarian forum here, but removed it after we received numerous complaints from our vegetarians here that they felt singled out and that the forum was unnecessary since we have sections for vegetables, grains, breads, dairy, fruits, etc. Part of their complaint was that our forums are broken down into food types and vegetarian is not a food type, it is a lifestyle. It would be very confusing to try to find a recipe or information if you did not know what section of the board to check. If we had a vegetarian forum then there would be two places to look for the same recipe. For instance, if you had a bean recipe, would you look in the beans section of the board or the vegetarian section of the board? The vegetarian section would have many different food types all combined together and that would just be messy and confusing.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's one of our favorite vegetarian dishes.   I usually serve it with a green salad & some crusty bread, but it can also be used as a side dish.
 
BREEZY POTATOES ITALIANO BAKE
 (adapted from "365 Ways To Cook Vegetarian")

One 6-ounce jar marinated artichoke hearts
1 medium onion, coarsely chopped
1 24-ounce or so package frozen Potatoes O'Brien (frozen diced potatoes mixed with onion & peppers), thawed
1 medium fresh tomato, diced – OR - 2-3 sun-dried tomatoes, oil-packed, or dried & reconstituted - chopped
1/4 teaspoon ground cayenne pepper, or to taste
8-ounces mozzarella cheese, grated
1 egg, beaten
1/4 teaspoon salt
Freshly grated Parmesan cheese

Preheat oven to 350. Drain artichoke hearts, reserving marinade, & coarsely dice. In a large skillet, heat reserved artichoke marinade over medium heat. Add onion & cook, stirring occasionally, until softened. Stir in thawed potato mixture, tomato, & diced artichoke hearts.  Add in salt, cayenne pepper, mozzarella, & beaten egg. Scrape mixture into a generously oiled or buttered 2-quart baking dish, sprinkle grated parmesan on top & cover tightly with foil.
 
Bake approximately 20-25 minutes until potatoes are tender & casserole is heated through. Remove foil & bake an additional 5-10 minutes until lightly browned on top. Let stand at least 5 minutes before serving. If served hot, can be spooned out; if at room temp can be cut into squares.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 27, 2009)

*Here's another favorite that I made just the other day with some fabulous Poblano peppers from the farmer market:*

* *

*BREEZY BAKED STUFFED POBLANO PEPPERS*

 
6 – 8 fresh green poblano peppers (depending on their size and your appetite)
1 brown paper bag, food-safe plastic bag, or bowl with plastic wrap to cover that will comfortably hold peppers
2 – 3 tablespoons of grated cheese PER PEPPER, such as cheddar, Monterey Jack, or – if you like extra heat – one of the “hot pepper” cheeses now on the market.  A standard-size block of any two of the above should give you more than enough cheese to stuff 6 – 8 peppers.
One 8-ounce can of plain tomato sauce spiked with dried oregano & granulated garlic to taste,  or one 10 oz. can of red enchilada sauce
 
Preheat broiler for approximately ten minutes.  Lightly coat a rimmed baking sheet with oil and place peppers on it with space between them.  Broil, turning frequently, until all sides of the peppers are black and blistered.  Place peppers in paper or plastic bag, or in plastic-wrap covered bowl and allow to sit for approximately 15 - 20 minutes or until cool enough to handle comfortably.  One by one, gently peel blistered skin off of peppers (this may be done under a GENTLE stream of cold running water).  Leaving the stem intact, gently cut a lengthwise slit in each pepper and carefully remove seeds
 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees.  Grate cheese(s) and set aside.  Using any baking dish that will comfortably hold the peppers in a single layer, coat the bottom with half the sauce.  Carefully stuff  approx. 3 to 4 tablespoons of grated cheese into each pepper and place on top of sauced dish.  Top with a drizzle of the remaining sauce and any leftover or extra grated cheese.
 
Bake uncovered for 20 – 25 minutes, or until peppers are heated through and cheese is melted.  Remove from oven & allow to stand for 5-10 minutes before serving.
 
Served with or on top of your favorite Spanish/Mexican/yellow rice, with beans, and a green salad; this makes a nice, lively vegetarian entrée.  
 
***This is sometimes easier said than done.  Don’t have a heart attack if your peppers tear a bit here and there.  Once they are stuffed with cheese and everything is melted and oozing together – no one will know the difference.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 27, 2009)

And one more favorite for good measure:
 
Mushroom Stroganoff (adapted from "The Vegetarian Epicure, Book Two")

1/4# fresh Shitake mushrooms
1/4# fresh Oyster mushrooms
1/4# fresh Cremini mushrooms
1/2# fresh White Button mushrooms
1/2 medium onion, chopped
4 tablespoons butter
Pinch of dried thyme or approx. a teaspoon of chopped fresh leaves
Salt to taste
Freshly ground black pepper
1-1/4 cup chicken or vegetable broth
8-ounce container sour cream
2 tablespoons brandy or cognac
1/4-cup dry sherry
1# or so of wide egg noodles
2-3 teaspoons poppy seeds
Butter to toss with egg noodles

Cook noodles according to package directions, drain, & toss with a few tablespoons of butter & the poppyseeds. Cover & set aside.

Wash the mushrooms thoroughly under running water, trim, (removing any tough stems from the Shitake & Oyster mushrooms), & slice thickly. In a large skillet, saute onion in the 4 tablespoons butter until transparent, then add mushrooms & continue cooking until they have released their excess moisture & it's starting to evaporate. Add thyme, chicken broth, & 3 tablespoons of the sour cream, lower heat, & simmer gently for 15 minutes, stirring often. Add brandy, sherry, salt & pepper to taste, & the rest of the sour cream, stirring gently just until sour cream is heated thru. Do not overheat or sauce will curdle, but this is just an appearance issue & won't affect the taste. Taste & correct seasoning if necessary.

Serve over noodles with a green salad & crusty bread on the side.
 
(Although the sour cream "might" curdle a little, leftovers are just as tasty nuked in the microwave for lunch the next day.)


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 27, 2009)

Funny, I am one of the hosts to a yard party next weekend and I have been asked to author up some vegetarian fare. 

Are you looking for vegan and vegetarian?

Dang, in the middle of typing I realized that I never measured anything for my first recipe. I just winged it and it comes out fine. I will save it for a time after I make it again and actually measure. Look forward to 
"5 mushroom and leek casserole".
anyway, next recipe...

Yesterday I was experimenting with portobello mushroom caps...

Stuffed Portobello Mushroom Caps 
(to be used as a burger substitute at the party)

Clean (remove the gills) of four large portobello caps. Set to the side.

Marinade... (good for four caps)
3/4 cup marsala wine
2 Tbls olive oil
1 tsp italian seasoning
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp celery salt

Put all ingredients in a zip lock bag and mix. Add the caps and remove as much air as possible. (I use a straw to suck out the air)

Let marinate at room temp for 3 hours.

Stuffing...

I bought a bag of stuffing (sage and onion) but really all I was looking to do was follow my mother-in-law's recipe without any meat. So pick a stuffing recipe and wing it. I will list mine.

2 1/2 cups stuffing mix
1 to 1 1/2 cups tomato vegetable stock (easily made by adding a can of diced tomatoes to your vegetable stock recipe)
1/4 cup paperthin cut carrots
1/4 cup paperthin cut celery
1/4 tsp onion powder (yes you can use any amount of real onion you want, I am allergic so dried pulverized powder is what I have to use)
salt and pepper to taste

Sweat the carrots and celery in a small amount of any oil you feel comfortable with, I used Olive. While they are sweating, heat your broth to a low boil. Place the dry stuffing mix in a mixing bowl that is double the volume of the mix (you need to room to stir). When the veggies are sweated and tender, add the onion powder and salt and pepper, give a stir to mix and then pour the sweat (oil and all) into the stuffing mix. Give it a good mix and then add the broth and mix again. Set to the side for 5 minutes for the broth to fully rehydrate the stuffing.

I grilled the caps on the low heat side of the charcoal grill, flipping several times so as to cook evenly but not char. Then, using the caps as a size guide I made stuffing patties with my hands and placed them inside the caps. Cover the grill and let the stuffing come up to temp and get a little crisp on the top.

Finally, add the sliced cheese of your choice. I had two with smoked swiss and two with provolone.

I plan on serving these on toasted buns. 

P.S. you can do this whole thing in the oven at 450.


----------



## vyapti (Jul 27, 2009)

Bigdaddy, those mushrooms sound really good.  There's a natural tendency to over compensate with cheese when asked to cook meatless.  Back when I ate dairy, I used to dread trainings, etc where lunch was provided. They usually had some vegetarian option that was swimming with cheese.  Great job.  I think I'll be trying those soon.



powerplantop said:


> Right now my favorite is using Lentils as a substitute for hamburger in tacos, buritoes ect. I am a meat eater but love lentils.
> 
> vyaptivyapti
> The idea came from this post at vyapti's Blog:
> My Veggie Kitchen: Lentil Bean Dip and Taco Filling



Why, thank you .  I'll be making some of those tomorrow for tacos.


----------



## vyapti (Jul 27, 2009)

I made this over the weekend.  My daughter had her 9th birthday party on Friday and she wanted quiche. So I made quiche for the kids and this for the adults.  It had a goodly amount of heat, which I was looking forward to because of my kid-free opportunity.

Cajun Mushrooms with Andouille:
Seitan Andouille Sausage:


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 27, 2009)

Frankly, I like to use cheese in many of my vegetarian recipes because, well - I LOVE cheese - lol!! I don't feel like I'm over-compensating for anything at all. In addition, for vegetarians, cheese offers an excellent source of protein, especially if the recipe doesn't contain any other protein sources.

What I object to in many of the vegetarian recipes I come across is the propensity to use "fake" meat products.  I'll never understand the necessity for all these "fake meat" items made from soy products & various chemicals.  Their sodium levels are through the roof, most of them taste somewhat funky, & I certainly wouldn't be giving up meat for any of them - lol!!  I'm not talking about seasoned tofu, tempeh, or wheat gluten products - just the fake "meatballs", "burgers", etc., etc.


----------



## vyapti (Jul 27, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> What I object to in many of the vegetarian recipes I come across is the propensity to use "fake" meat products.  I'll never understand the necessity for all these "fake meat" items made from soy products & various chemicals.  Their sodium levels are through the roof, most of them taste somewhat funky, & I certainly wouldn't be giving up meat for any of them - lol!!  I'm not talking about seasoned tofu, tempeh, or wheat gluten products - just the fake "meatballs", "burgers", etc., etc.



Some of the ingredient lists would give a Monsanto executive a queasy stomach.  And they're expensive too.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 27, 2009)

YEAH! And if vegetarianism is so good and good for you why would you need FAKE meat. 

I think fake meat is a crutch for people who don't want to put out the effort to truely go veg. 

BD ex vegan


----------



## jade (Jul 27, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> YEAH! And if vegetarianism is so good and good for you why would you need FAKE meat.
> 
> I think fake meat is a crutch for people who don't want to put out the effort to truely go veg.
> 
> BD ex vegan




Thank you to everyone who has posted all of these delicious recipes. Please keep them coming. I can't wait to try some of them out!

In response to the people who have been commenting against fake meat, here's my opinion on it. I've been vegetarian for almost 3 years and my boyfriend has been almost 5 years. We are not vegan, just vegetarian. We eat animal products like eggs, honey, and dairy but stay away from the meat. When we first became vegetarian, our only options were vegetables or tofu, which most people prepare wet and undercooked which ends up being disgusting. We are lucky enough to live in Boston, which has solely vegetarian restaurants and almost every place you go to has at least one vegetarian option. 

Onto the imitation meat. Soy in high levels can cause problems such as ovarian cysts in women so when I'm looking for meat substitutes, I try to stay away from the soy-based ones. The company Quorn has amazing substitutes made of mycoprotein that are soy free. A big concern with eating the fake meats is absolutely the sodium levels. When we cook with them, we do whatever we can to not add any extra sodium because yes, they are already very high in the imitation meats. They're just a great option to easily substitute things without using vegetables or tofu. We can make chicken parmesan and all of my favorite meals growing up and they end up tasting pretty much the same. It's an awesome thing to have available on the market and they also encourage meat-eaters to try something different. I have so many friends who I have served imitation meat to that claim they would have no idea that it wasn't the real thing if they hadn't been told. 

All I'm saying is don't knock it til you try it. Tofu and veggies can get boring sometimes. It's not about not liking the taste of meat; it's about not liking the meat industry.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 27, 2009)

If you eat eggs, you can make your own veggie patties that will put Morning star to shame. TO SHAME! 

Oh man, grind up egg plant, zuchini, carrots, add oatmeal and a bit of corn meal, put that egg in there... My mouth is watering!!!

I totally forgot about the mushrooms! cook them first before grinding and add them in! Oh so good. Still too veggie? Throw some mashed beans (any kind) into the mix. Oh my stomach is growling!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 27, 2009)

Well, I've tried it, so I reserve the right to knock it - lol!!!


----------



## GB (Jul 27, 2009)

jade said:


> All I'm saying is don't knock it til you try it. Tofu and veggies can get boring sometimes. It's not about not liking the taste of meat; it's about not liking the meat industry.


I think what some people are trying to say is that it is pointless to have a meat substitute if you are trying to not eat meat. If you are taking rice and beans and other things and using those to make fake meat then why not just eat the rice and beans and other things without pretending that they are meat.


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 27, 2009)

I would not know where to start the list of my favorite vegetarian dishes.  There are certain cuisines in the world that have such fabulous vegetarian food that you would never miss meat.  Example Indian cuisine.  In addition, italian, mexican and south asian recipes (thai, chinese etc.) also can be tweaked so that you have a great vegetarian entree.  

Some of my favorites ( I am unable to post recipes here but you can PT me if you'd like recipes for any of these) are:

- Dal and Rice (Beans and Rice) 
- Palak Paneer (Spinach made with homemade cheese)
- Cauliflower Manchurian (similar to orange chicken but cauliflower is the main ingredient)
- Vegetarian Chow Mein
- Vegetarian Samosas 
- Vegetarian Eggrolls, Rice paper rolls, lettuce wraps
- Aloo Gobi (cauliflower and potatoes)
- Spicy Okra (my hard core non-veg kids cannot get enough of these)
- Pakoras (fried fritters)
- Vegetarian Pulao with Raita (Basmati rice chock full of vegetables) and a cool yogurt sauce
- Eggplants - I love Moussaka, Bharta (indian style eggplant preparation), Eggplant Parmesean, Baby Eggplants cooked in a delicious tamarind, peanut sauce
- Thai style vegetarian coconut curry
- Burritos with black beans, corn and spicy salsa
- Vegetarian kofta curry - Delicious creamy curry made with vegetarian dumplings 
- Spicy Aloo - Simple potatoes cooked with onions and spices.  In India we used to make this in the summer.  Normally we would have this with some mango puree on the side.  So one bowl with a sweet mango puree and some with the potatoes and fresh poori's (fried puffy bread), you dip the warm poori into the cold mango and take a bite, then you take another bite with the poori and spicy potatoes.  This is what I miss the most about my childhood, the food. 

The list would probably go on and on into things that you would have never heard of.  These are just some top of mind things that I have made many many times.  

This weekend I have atleast 40 people over and I am preparing an all vegetarian dinner menu.  Wish me luck


----------



## Scotch (Jul 27, 2009)

I posted a few good vegetarian recipes in this thread: 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f12/vegetarian-dish-challenge-54249.html


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Jul 27, 2009)

Yakuta said:


> I would not know where to start the list of my favorite vegetarian dishes. There are certain cuisines in the world that have such fabulous vegetarian food that you would never miss meat. Example Indian cuisine. In addition, italian, mexican and south asian recipes (thai, chinese etc.) also can be tweaked so that you have a great vegetarian entree.
> 
> Some of my favorites ( I am unable to post recipes here but you can PT me if you'd like recipes for any of these) are:
> 
> ...


 
Ok did anyone else find this detailed description to be pure torture? Yakuta you are mean and I'll be over for dinner at 6:30.


----------



## jade (Jul 27, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Ok did anyone else find this detailed description to be pure torture? Yakuta you are mean and I'll be over for dinner at 6:30.



Yes it made me hungry! All of those recipes sound absolutely delicious!


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 27, 2009)

I am an omnivore, but I take my veg seriously. Often meat is no more than a flavoring. And with such cuisines as the American Southwest, Latino, Asian be it middle east, Indian, or Far Eastern, the variety of purely vegetable foods is inspiring. And we forget just how good Euro veg cooking can be from the simple saute of mushrooms and shallots in good oil on toast, to roasted root veg in winter or ratatouille in summer.

I am a supporter of the slow food movement, and agree totally with those of you who say don't mimic meat.


----------



## vyapti (Jul 28, 2009)

Robo410 said:


> I am a supporter of the slow food movement, and agree totally with those of you who say don't mimic meat.


I think, at least for me, processed meat substitutes aren't necessarily healthy and I try to avoid them.  In the same way frozen pizzas, tv dinners, or beef & cheese burritos aren't healthy and should be avoided.

the home made meat analogs that I make have ingredients I can pronounce, they are generally low in fat, high in protein and have more fiber than any piece of meat. . . and I don't have to clog my arteries or kill a cow.  The source of a piece of food is far more important in my opinion than what it looks like.


----------



## Claire (Jul 28, 2009)

AND if  you don't feel like cooking there are two lines of Indian foods that are pretty darned good, IMO.  Kitchens of India I think is my favorite line, using Patak's condiments and some basmati rice.  On my "working" days, nuking a meal from these sources satisfies us.  Yes, even us omnivores can take a day or two off from eating meat and enjoy it.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 28, 2009)

I use both Patak & Trader Joe's sauces for quicky-but-good Indian fare - Tandoori, Vindaloo, Korma, etc.  They work well with meat/poultry/seafood, tofu, & veggies just as well, & are easy to "tweak" to your personal taste.


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 28, 2009)

I really like this recipe, an original, been thinking about making it soon cause I have onions out the wazoo, but need to score some corn tortillas first..
*Cheese and Bean Enchiladas                                                 Serves 12*

 
*Enchilada Sauce*
* *
3 T. olive or vegetable oil                    Blend oil and butter in sauce 
3 T. butter                                                   pan over low heat.  Stir in
4 T. flour                                                     flour.
*Add:*
2 ½ cups tomato sauce    (I use 1 quart tomato juice in place of sauce 
1 ½ cups water                and water)
1 small onion, chopped
1 T. cumin             
1 t. coriander
1 t. cinnamon
2 T. chili powder
1 T. honey or syrup
 
Blend thoroughly and remove from heat.
 
To assemble a 9x13 pan of enchiladas, you will need:
 
1 16 oz. can refried beans
2 Cups chopped onions
One pound sharp cheddar cheese, cubed
Corn tortillas, approx. 12 depending on size of tortilla
 
Spread ½ cup sauce on bottom of greased baking dish.
Layer with *corn* tortillas to cover bottom.  Add 1 Cup diced onions and half of the cubed cheddar cheese, dot with half the can of refried beans. Spread 1/3 sauce.  Add more corn tortillas, the rest of the onions, cheddar cheese, refried beans and 1/3 sauce.  Top with final layer of corn tortillas and rest of sauce.   Bake in 350 oven for 40 minutes or until bubbly hot.


----------



## Bev Stayart (Jul 31, 2009)

Thank you for all these wonderful vegetarian recipes!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 2, 2009)

Here's one more BIG favorite for good measure.  I love to make this in the early spring when young tender kale is one of the first greens to harvest, & also in the fall & winter when frost-kissed kale is at its best.  I've always used the blue curly varieties for this dish.  (Obviously for vegetarian purposes you'd use water or vegetable broth for the liquid instead of chicken broth.)
 
BREEZY GREEK PENNE PASTA WITH KALE AND FETA 

1 pound penne pasta (Barilla is my favorite brand), cooked according to package directions & drained 
1 block/container of Feta cheese, chopped/crumbled 
Approx. 24 Kalamata olives, pitted, & roughly chopped ** 
Approx. 1 pound Kale, rinsed, stems removed & discarded, & leaves roughly sliced/chopped 
1 red onion, peeled & chopped 
A few dollops of extra virgin olive oil for sauteeing 
Dash or so of chicken broth, vegetable broth, or water 
Dash of crushed red pepper flakes (optional) 

While the cooked pasta is draining in a colander, heat the olive oil & saute the onion until soft but not brown in the pot the pasta was cooked in. Add the kale, stir a bit, & add a dash or 2 of chicken broth or water to prevent burning. Add chopped olives & stir until kale has wilted down. Add cooked pasta, feta cheese, & crushed red pepper & stir again until pasta is heated through. Serve hot or at room temperature. 

** While jarred pitted Kalamata olives are now frequently available, pitting the olives is accomplished easily by simply placing your broad kitchen knife (sharp side away from you) over each olive & briskly hitting down on the knife with your hand. Olive will break open & pit will be easy to remove.


----------



## Wyogal (Aug 2, 2009)

I did a mushroom/walnut pate in cooking school. Not sure where the recipe is now, I found it online. You could do a google and find one. It was served with a roasted red pepper coulis.


----------



## LPBeier (Aug 2, 2009)

When I was the special diets cook at a camp a few summers ago, one day I was in a rush and had to throw together a vegetarian dish quick!  I was trying to think of what they had had already and nothing left was fast.  So, I looked on my cooler shelf and found some brown rice, black beans, tofu and mushrooms.

I chopped some red and white onion, minced garlic, thin sliced carrots, red and green peppers  and the mushrooms, and sauted them.  I added some of the cooked brown rice, black beans and cubed tofu.  For seasonings I threw in some soy sauce, Italian dried herbs, vegetable broth (I did my own) and salt and pepper.  I stir fried it all together and served it.  They loved it and it became one of the regular items I served.  

I also quite enjoyed it. I am a former vegetarian who reluctantly reverted back to red meat (only once a week, I have chicken often) because even though I ate a responsible vegetarian diet, my body needs meat protein and I went dangerously anemic.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Aug 2, 2009)

BreezyCooking said:


> I use both Patak & Trader Joe's sauces for quicky-but-good Indian fare - Tandoori, Vindaloo, Korma, etc. They work well with meat/poultry/seafood, tofu, & veggies just as well, & are easy to "tweak" to your personal taste.


 
Read the directions well in advance! I was all set to use one and it turned out to be a marinade of the Patak and yogurt well in advance. I scrapped that idea and went to another with the ingredients at hand.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 2, 2009)

bigdaddy3k said:


> Read the directions well in advance! I was all set to use one and it turned out to be a marinade of the Patak and yogurt well in advance. I scrapped that idea and went to another with the ingredients at hand.


 
Well yes, I'd assume folks would take the time to read the directions first.  But that said, if you're adventurous, you can still use the products to make a very nice impromptu "simmer" sauce.  Just add judiciously to broth &/or yogurt & your meat & veggies until it's reached the flavor/spiciness you want.


----------



## navywife (Aug 2, 2009)

I hardly know where to start....  I went vege because I don't like how meat gets to my table.  

We eat as much of a varied diet as I can provide for my kids, since I am making them eat this way as well.  That said, it has to be kid friendly. LOL
I like the Morningstar farms stuff, like the chik'n patties, but you have to watch out for fat and stuff like that on some of those, so I don't eat them that often. Some of their other patties lend themselves well to other recipes, like the sundried tomato and basil "pizza" burgers. I own a Vita-Mix so I always make my own tomato sauces, so a pizza sauce is usually quick and easy, and the patties are served open-face on those new thin sandwich buns, with some sauce and a sprinkle of mozz.  The kids love it!
I also marinate tofu and saute it till the outsides are crispy...the Newman's own LF sesame ginger works really well.
My boy is really picky, so it's got to have visual appeal as well as some kind of commercial appeal for him to eat it.

I also just bought "Passionate Vegetarian" by Crescent Dragonwagon (yes, that's her name)and I love it!  "How to cook Everything Vegetarian" by Mark Bittman has some good ideas, too.
  I love vegetables so much that I can't nail down a favorite dish.....


----------



## Scotch (Aug 2, 2009)

We aren't vegetarians, but we like to cook vegetarian dishes once a week or more. We have several excellent vegetarian cookbooks that I can recommend to you: 

By Jeanne Lemlin (most in paperback -- all filled with excellent recipes):_Vegetarian Pleasures
Simple Vegetarian Pleasures
Quick Vegetarian Pleasures
Main-Course Vegetarian Pleasures
_​_Vegetarian Dishes_ _from Around the World_ by Rose Elliot (paperback)
_The Occasional Vegetarian _by Karen Lee
_World Vegetarian _by Madhur Jaffrey (James Beard Foundation Award winner)
_Vegetarian Cooking_ for Everyone by Deborah Madison


----------



## Claire (Aug 4, 2009)

From what I can get around here, the Patak's are sauces and condiments, not complete meals, so I do read the sauce instructions, then wing it (not always following exactly).  The Kitchens of India can be complete OR you can add favorite vegetables, serve over rice or noodles, or if you have a die-hard carnivore at the table, saute a side of meat.  I find some of the Patak sauces to be a little oily, and have been known to drain oil from the top of the jar upon opening.  BUT I love, absollutely love, their hot lime pickle/relish.  Not for the faint of heart, though.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 4, 2009)

While the oils do separate in Patak products, I consider them part of the product.  They enable me to not have to use/add additional oil to the dish.  All I do is use a long-handled spoon (like an iced tea spoon) to stir the oil back into the rest of the jar before I use it.  Just like I do with natural nut butters.


----------

